# Need help identifying these wheels



## njesus45 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what wheels are on this gto? Btw, new member of this forum!


----------



## gomer45 (Jul 19, 2017)

Have you ever figured out those wheels? That reminds my of those KMC, Fuel and Centerline alloy wheels.


----------



## Shell056.0 (Aug 20, 2017)

Are those Breyern Rapp


----------

